# Infinity router multi templates and tape



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

I purchased templates for the 4×7" butterfly and heart templates. I also purchased the clear double-sided tape they recommended. The templates are great! Very thick acrylic and accurate. IMHO the tape is horrible! I made a test cut with the butterfly template and the tape left horrible glue residue on the templates! It took forever to clean this--off using WD40 and then 409 to cut through the oil. What a mess! This adhesive roll was over $25! I then went back to my trusty standby Spectape, it was a no brainier!

The Spectape was:
-A little thicker, I could use a putty knife to lift the template (not a chisel)
-A great hold with no gooey residue
-Much lower price

Infinity template system:
Yes to the templates
Absolutely no to the tape!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The carpet tape that Lowes sells is pretty good for templates.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Would it be easier to just clamp down the templates?


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

They would get in the way for your router.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

For future reference, Goo Gone is excellent at removing tape residue.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Tnx! All I had was Goof Off which would have destroyed the acrylic.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Tnx! All I had was Goof Off which would have destroyed the acrylic.
> 
> - JerryinCreek


I don't think I've ever tried it on acrylic so definitely check before you do.


----------

